# For those who been asking.......



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

It says "delete kit", then Factory emissions intact in the description?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

At over $3,000 I'd have to ask is it worth it.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

obermd said:


> At over $3,000 I'd have to ask is it worth it.


I was thinking the same thing unless you could snag a nice car with emission problems and put the delete on and be under or around 8k total.

Other than that me thinks not.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> At over $3,000 I'd have to ask is it worth it.


price out a dpf, a sensor and programming....closing in on that price


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

They are still out there for $1,900. Keep looking.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Help us out please.


----------



## S00Tlife (Nov 24, 2019)

I messaged the seller since the item location is a couple towns over from me. He said shipping only. I noticed he is based out of Florida after and it appears he has a connection with someone in Canada to do the deletes. I'm not throwing that money down for a delete though.


----------



## coalminer (Oct 31, 2018)

Diesel Brothers Ordered To Pay $848,000 For Air Pollution Violations



This is what happens when you remove emissions devices. I liked watching these guys but they knew what they was doing was wrong, they just didnt think it would catch up with them.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

coalminer said:


> Diesel Brothers Ordered To Pay $848,000 For Air Pollution Violations
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you remove emissions devices. I liked watching these guys but they knew what they was doing was wrong, they just didnt think it would catch up with them.


Well, removed emissions devices _with the sole purpose_ of polluting more - and looking like a jackass while doing so. Everyone here is removing them for extra power, efficiency (perhaps, somewhat, offsetting increased emissions) and, more importantly, to not worry about potential reliability issues, but can no longer thanks to these clowns.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

good luck selling your car after it has been deleted.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

NHRA said:


> good luck selling your car after it has been deleted.


Might be easier if it runs as it should. I'd like to find a really nice deleted cruze. For the right price of course. 

Actually I was looking on CL for d
diesel trucks and there are lots and they are not cheap......

And of course they are not deleted but tuned instead.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It’s illegal to sell a vehicle unless its emissions system is intact. If you do you do you are 100% liable for the vehicle. Even if the new owner crashes it.

Maybe 5 years ago that was an acceptable risk but not these days. Just don’t do it.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> It’s illegal to sell a vehicle unless its emissions system is intact. If you do you do you are 100% liable for the vehicle. Even if the new owner crashes it.
> 
> Maybe 5 years ago that was an acceptable risk but not these days. Just don’t do it.


I personally wouldn't sell one but I would most likely buy one. Of course it would be nice to also get all the old "tuner" with it also.

I am surprised how many "tuned" trucks I see for sale at dealerships.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> I personally wouldn't sell one but I would most likely buy one. Of course it would be nice to also get all the old "tuner" with it also.
> 
> I am surprised how many "tuned" trucks I see for sale at dealerships.


And when that state needs emission testing.... I can see the lawsuits now.

They already happen. Usually with gas cars as those still technically drive without emissions stuff and pretty much every small shop just cuts out cats if they have trouble.

Reality simply hasn't caught up to them. It doesn't matter if its been 10 years since the sale. It doesn't matter if its sold 'as is'. It doesn't matter if the new owner signed a 10 page waiver acknowledging the vehicle is missing emissions stuff. In fact such a waiver is going to actually **** over the dealer because now there is written evidence.

These days its really a gamble to sell a vehicle without having concrete evidence the emissions systems are okay. Because the burden of proof is on the seller. And since these are technically federal crimes the company can't even go bankrupt to protect themselves. Nope. You pay out of pocket in prison if need be.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> And when that state needs emission testing.... I can see the lawsuits now.
> 
> They already happen. Usually with gas cars as those still technically drive without emissions stuff and pretty much every small shop just cuts out cats if they have trouble.
> 
> ...


Agree 100% but the fact is at the moment it is still out there. I am waiting for the gas car crack down. I am a gear head and people are already talking about tunes for the C8.

There will always be a black market for this stuff and at least where I live people in general don't care as long as it doesn't cost them money. 

We wasted so much of our tax money on emissions stations. It was a joke. Virtually no vehicles failed and the ones that did generally belonged to poor people and it hurt them more than anybody else. They were forced to make some attempt at a repair and then given a free pass. Fine by me.

The real question is will the EPA go after owners directly.

If OZ had all my personal info I would be a bit concerned. I entered this diesel world in the middle of the crack down. I bought your app to monitor/help repair my car and haven't looked back running CTD.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Trifecta


15cruzediesel said:


> Wow! I came across this on eBay.
> 
> Think they actually sell any? If you had the cash you could have it in a week.
> 
> ...


 Trifecta has a better offering without the delete. While still keep DPF at a minimum.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> Trifecta
> 
> Trifecta has a better offering without the delete. While still keep DPF at a minimum.


Tangerines to Oranges, though. Those looking for a true delete aren't generally interested in maintaining the emissions systems, as they've _generally_ had more than enough issues to cause them to lose faith in it.


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

#1 If your car is on the countdown to death. You have to fix that before the Trifecta tune will work (at least that is what they told me)

#2 The emissions system is the problem. The sensors continuously fail, causing parts to malfunction. The Trifecta tune maintains all of these features which will fail with the tune.

#3 Most people don't want a "tune", they want reliability. A delete restores reliability and good fuel milage is a positive byproduct. 

Unfortunately, it is illegal. Having an efficient & reliable car is illegal.


----------



## DslGateWon (Apr 8, 2020)

15cruzediesel said:


> Wow! I came across this on eBay.
> 
> Think they actually sell any? If you had the cash you could have it in a week.
> 
> ...


I see it didn't sell and for good reason. Most of our cars aren't hardly worth the $3,500 he's selling that kit for. Even low mileage 14/15 CTDs are getting maybe $4000-$5000 on a trade in and even less at auctions when they go through the chutes. No one wants them.


----------

